# Fresh PIG BACON!



## walle (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanksgiving weekend marks a long standing family butchering tradition.  Figured I would show as much of this from start to finish as I could.  We slaughtered and butchered two hogs this year along with two beef.  These are big gals.. 650 - 700# 2 year old sows. Doesn't get much fresher than this.







Ate some turkey on Thursday, then started chopping hogs on Friday.  Bottom left are the spares I peeled out for lunch.



Fresh Ribs...wooo damn!




Pig bones and gator tail in my bro's big azz smoker.



Thought why stop there...and snapity quick we built a pinapple hanger



da MAN!!


Friday's lunch



Wrapped up the butchering on Friday by turning out 200#'s of kielbasa which was cold smoked over apple and hickory.



I finished up Sunday by putting 25#'s of pork bellies under a dry cure using Morton's Sugar Cure, black pepper, and garlic powder. In seven to ten days, we should have us some good o'l pig bacon! ... Hope you are reading this B.C.!!





Lotta work.. but worth it IMHO!
Hope every one had a GREAT Thanksgiving.
Thanks for checking out my post.
Tracey  / message  sig


----------



## bassman (Dec 1, 2010)

That's just excellent, Tracey!  Can't wait to see the bacon when it gets done.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 2, 2010)

Tracey,

Thanks for tipping me off on this one!

No way would I want to miss this one!

You guys do GREAT WORK !

That is all some great looking stuff ---ALL OF IT.

Sorry to hear about the demise of "Ole Petunia". 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## rw willy (Dec 2, 2010)

Very Cool!

Alot of work, but so worth it.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## roller (Dec 2, 2010)

If you are going to do it then do it right....great job !


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 2, 2010)

AWESOME!

I looked at Mortons Sugar Cure, but it smelled like smoke.  Does it affect the taste at all?

Todd


----------



## realtorterry (Dec 2, 2010)

Wow great job


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 2, 2010)

Wow Tracey - What a great post - Cant wait to see the end results


----------



## walle (Dec 4, 2010)

Quote:


TJohnson said:


> AWESOME!
> 
> I looked at Mortons Sugar Cure, but it smelled like smoke.  Does it affect the taste at all?
> 
> Todd


Todd, I'll admit I was a bit apprehensive as I'll explain below.  Short answer - if it did, it only made it better.

Today marked soak day number seven on the bellies using a dry cure of Mortons Sugar Cure, BP, and garlic powder.

Pork Bellies



Cure applied - 1 T Morton's per pound, + 1 T BP + 1 t Garlic powder per belly.



Out of cure



Fresh water soak - I soaked these bellies four times in cold water for 30 minutes each, changing water on each soak. Bathtub seemed my best option..
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







Fry test... two pieces cut in half to fit the pan. Sliced a little thick... wasn't worried so much about that as I was the salt.   Per me and the family, these were spot on, so I pulled them to hang and dry overnight.





Bellies hanging in the belly of the beast.



According to my notes last year, I cold smoked with hickory for 10 hours, let them rest a day in the smoker, then sliced. That's what I'll be shooting for tomorrow.

Notes to self: I used Morton's Sugar Cure this year that was "smoke flavored" instead of TQ that I used last year. WHY? I guess it was because Sugar Cure was what my grandpa always used to use, so I wanted to give it a try... I got stuck with the "smoke flavored" because that was all I could find. I'll admit, I was a bit apprehensive.. but man! this bacon is noticably better than last year with no "smoke flavored" coming through - I think that's good.

Salt - I sliced and test fried a batch after the third soak. I put the bellies back into their fourth fresh water soak as I fried. When the bacon was done, it was spot on perfect, but as I ate the last bit that had cooled after I pulled, dried, and hung the bellies it did seem saltier... If anyone else out there has experienced this, lemme know. I figured that after the fourth soak they should be good.

I suppose I could have gotten a little more creative on the seasoning, but with this being a once a year project, I'm just enjoying doing it and can't wait to have some hickory smoked bacon next weekend for breakfast!

I'll have updates as I smoke and slice over the next few days.

Thanks for checking out my post.
Tracey

/ message  sig


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 5, 2010)

Tracey,

Everything looks fabulous!

I have not yet tried the Sugar Cure. Where do you get the smoke flavored Morton's Sugar Cure?

That doesn't make sense, if I'm reading that right---The pieces you took out after 3 "half hour soaks" were less salty than the ones that were soaking for all 4 "half hours".

Could the first test pieces have been from a thicker part of the bellies?

So far I have always used TQ for my Bellies, CB, and BBB, except for one batch of BBB that I used High Mountain BBB Cure & Seasoning. The only time I ever had to soak anything for longer than 1 hour to eliminate the salt flavor "entirely" was with that Hi Mt pre-mix!

Keep it up Buddy,

Bear


----------



## walle (Dec 5, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> Tracey,
> 
> Everything looks fabulous!
> 
> ...


Bear - I picked up the Mortons Sugar Cure from a little o'l grocery store by my folks house.  I've been told that all of the MSC is smoke flavored.

Regarding the "saltiness" - sorry if my post was confusing.  What I was trying to ask/say was:  The bacon tasted spot on after the 3rd soak, and when it was just fried.  After letting the cooked bacon set for probably 45 minutes ( after I had pulled the bellies from the 4th soak, dried, and hung in my smoker), I was finishing munching on them and they tasted saltier than when first cooked.  ?? I was wanting to know if this was just the Five Barrell Pale Ale messing with me, or if other bacon maker had ever experienced thie phenomenon?


----------



## walle (Dec 5, 2010)

Here's this morningings update:

Started a few hickory chunks and little pieces in my chimney. FIRE!!!!



The hickory bath - couldn't waste a cold smoke, so I picked up 5#'s of sharp cheddar at Sam's yesterday and will give them a couple of hours this monrning with the bacon. I have o'l WALLE set at 80*, we'll see if that's enough to keep the fire hot and the cheese solid...



Thanks everyone.

/ message  sig


----------



## bassman (Dec 5, 2010)

You on it cat daddy!......Oops, wrong forum.


----------



## chefrob (Dec 5, 2010)

Bassman said:


> You on it cat daddy!......Oops, wrong forum.


now that's good stuff right there.......................nice lookin slabs tracey!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 5, 2010)

WALLE said:


> Bearcarver said:
> 
> 
> > Tracey,
> ...


Oh--OK---Maybe the salt that wasn't tasted when it was hot, had more of a taste when it cooled and crystalized on the outside???

Just a guess.

Bear


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 5, 2010)

Bassman said:


> You on it cat daddy!......Oops, wrong forum.




 LOL now that is funny in a Slanted way


----------



## shellbellc (Dec 6, 2010)

What a great post!!!  Can't wait to see a batch frying up...I just did my first attempt at bacon.  What I noticed with this was that my first batch in the frying pan tasted great, by the 5th batch it was really salty.  Test #2, after frying up two batches I dumped the oil and wiped out the pan.  This seemed to fix the growing saltiness.  Never had that before with store bought...


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 6, 2010)

Shellbellc said:


> What a great post!!!  Can't wait to see a batch frying up...I just did my first attempt at bacon.  What I noticed with this was that my first batch in the frying pan tasted great, by the 5th batch it was really salty.  Test #2, after frying up two batches I dumped the oil and wiped out the pan.  This seemed to fix the growing saltiness.  Never had that before with store bought...


Hmmm, That's very interesting. Thanks for that comment ShellBell.

Bear


----------



## smokeamotive (Dec 6, 2010)

Boy thats alot of kielbasa! you must have a good recipe? Any chance of getting it posted up?


----------



## walle (Dec 11, 2010)

Here's my wrap up post on this project.

I smoked the bellies last Sunday, giving them 11 hours under the hickory.
I let them set in the smoker until Monday night, then wrapped them up and let them set in the bottom of the fridge until this morning. I set them in the freezer to stiffen up, then started slicing.

Smoked bellies




Sliced shots

First belly








Second belly


Third belly


Final take




Thanks for checking out my bacon project.  Very pleased with the results of the Sugar Cure.  Me and the family think it is overall a lot better bacon that the TQ batch last year.

Tracey  / message  sig


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 11, 2010)

Tracey,

That's the nicest color I've seen yet !!!!!

I read a little bit about that sugar cure. What I read was it is exactly the same TQ, with Dextrose or something like that added.

I guess it didn't come already mixed did it?

Just curious about this stuff.

Thanks buddy,

Bear


----------



## walle (Dec 11, 2010)

Bear,

The Sugar Cure did come with a separate bag of spices which I did not use, I simply used the sugar cure - 1 T. per Lb of belly.

The color is dark, and it has the same consistancy as brown sugar... "packable"??.  It must have something else in it, because last year, I used TQ and brown sugar, and the bacon wasn't even close.

I was happy with the bacon I did last year... PROUD of the bacon this year. 

THANKS!


----------



## mudduck (Dec 11, 2010)

walle go read this link on morton tq

http://www.susanminor.org/forums/showthread.php?736-Curing-Salts


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 11, 2010)

Tracey, or anyone else who's interested---Like Me,

Morton's says this about Tender Quick & Sugar Cure:

*NOTE: Morton Tender Quick is not a meat tenderizer, or should either be used as a seasoning. These two premixes are essentially the same, and can be used interchangeably. Both are considered fast cures. The difference between the two is that the Sugar Cure has added dextrose and a packet of spice mix. They both contain a combination of high grade salt, sugar, plus both sodium nitrate (.5%) and sodium nitrite (.5%).  *

So if you don't put the added spices in, the only difference would be you swapped out Brown Sugar for Dextrose.

You must have done something else different this year, like longer smoking time??

Let me know what it was, because it looks GREAT !

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 11, 2010)

If you use the "Smoke flavored sugar cure, Morton's says this:

Also know as Morton Sugar Cure Smoke Flavored. This cure premix is not recommended for sausage, but it is listed so that the user does not mistake or confuse this with Morton Sugar Cure (plain). This is a slow cure, and the cure reaction takes longer with Morton Smoke Flavored Sugar Cure than with cure #2 or Morton Sugar Cure (plain) or Morton Tender Quick. This premix is formulated especially for dry curing large cuts of meat like hams, or bacon, that need to be cured over a long period of time.  

It contains salt, sugar, sodium nitrate (1%), propylene glycol, caramel color, natural hickory smoke flavor, a blend of natural spices and dextrose (corn sugar) - it does not contain sodium nitrite. The smoke flavor and spices comes in a separate package and can be added if the flavor is desired. This cure doesn't’t have to be mixed with additional salt; and it should not be used for a wet brine (pickle) solution.

According to this, we are supposed to cure with this stuff much longer than with regular TQ or regular sugar cure.

Now I'm getting a headache!!!

Bear


----------



## mudduck (Dec 11, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> Tracey, or anyone else who's interested---Like Me,
> 
> Morton's says this about Tender Quick & Sugar Cure:
> 
> ...


it all so said that morton suger cure smoke flavor is not  a quick cure it is extre long cure for mouths it does not work like TQ or suger cure plain

smoke flavor is a slow cure

http://www.susanminor.org/forums/showthread.php?736-Curing-Salts


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 11, 2010)

Great looking bacon, thanks for sharing the Q-view Tracey


----------



## bassman (Dec 11, 2010)

That's some awesome looking bacon, Tracey!  You'd better bring that slicer back over here and we'll see if we can get a fresh coat of paint on her.


----------



## thebarbequeen (Dec 11, 2010)

WOW!!!  What great work.  I'm in awe. Those ribs look beyond amazing, and then you get to the bacon????!!!  I'm at a loss for superlatives!


----------



## walle (Dec 12, 2010)

*Folks!!!!  Given the fact that I used a curing product that is new/newer/different, please take a minute and review this information IF you plan on using Morton's Smoke Flavored Sugar Cure.*

*Both Bearcarver and Mudduck pointed out some difference in this cure and we want to make sure that folks do not mistakenly think it is across the board interchangable with regular Morton's Tender Quick, or other cures.*

*Bottom line - folks need to do their research and follow manufacturer instructions.. along with the information they get from any post on the forum.*

In response to the questions and concerns brought up by two of our veteran curers here, I'm sharing this as there is a difference between TQ, Sugar Cure, and Smoke Flavored Sugar Cure.

*   *

Bear, Mudduck,

I wanted to thank you both for the PM's on my bacon post.  I read them as concerns or questions in the safety area, and I really appreciate that.... I'm by no means an expert on this shat! 

I pulled out the package today, and here is exactly what it says:

___________________________________________________________________

COMPLETE READY TO USE MEAT CURE FOR HOME USE

For Dry Curing Hams and Bacon

Note amount of cure to use from chart below.  Rub cure in well, especially around shank and aitch bone of the ham.  Place meat in clean refigerator between 35-40  F.  At seven day intervals, remove from refigerator and make second and third application of cure.  Return to refigerator.  When curing is complete, soak hams and bacon in lukewarm water for one hour to remove exces surface salt.  Pat dry and return to refigerator for equilibration.  Equliberate hams for 20 days, bacon for 2 days.  After equilibratioon, full cure long cut hams may be aged at 70-85 F.  Cook Pork to 160*

(Chart)

Hams           1st application     2nd application    3rd application

Mild Cure         2.5 - 100 lbs       2.5 to 100 lbs         none

Full Cure            "      "               "         "             2.5 to 100 lbs

Bacon             1/2 oz/lb                 none                  none

*Curing time:  Seven days per inch of thickness*

_***This is the biggest notable difference.  In essence, if a normal belly is 2" thick, it would double the cureing time from Morton's Tender Quick.*_

*Full cure hames are not skinned and are generally aged for about six months.

THIS PACKAGE CONTAINS A PACKET OF SPCIES.  MIX SPICES THOROUGHLY WITH THE MEAT CURING INGREDIENTS, JUST PRIOR TO USE.  dISCARD ANY UNUSED PORTIONS OF SPICE/CURE MIX REMAINING AFTER CURING.  FOR SMALL BATCHES, COMBINE 1 -1/4 TEASPOONS OF SPICE MIX WITH ONE CUP OF MEAT CURING INGREDIENTS.

(I did not use the spice mix)

________________________________________________________________

So... in looking at these instructions, there are two things from what I did that deviate from the above that until now, I guess I didn't realize.

1st - I didn't use lukewarm tap water, I used cold/cool tap water, for two hours instead of one.  I'm good on the thickness part, I did pay attention to that both with the above instructions, and remembering Bear's, divide in half and then again by 1/4" rule. And the soaking step, per instructions, is to deal with surface salt.

2nd - So the equilibrium period would be the other thing that I could have done differently, but here was my process and given my cold smoking temps, and the temps outside, I'm wasn't concerned.

I did all of my soaking and testing frying on Saturday morning, then hung in my  bellies in my smoker the rest of Saturday and started my cold smoke on Sunday morning at 6:30, with my smoker set at 80*.  I let my smoker run until 4:30 pm, shut if off and let it cool down on its own which was probably another 2 hours of coal/smoke before the fire was completely dead, and let them hang until Monday evening, pulled them, wrapped them in plastic and let them sit in the fridge until yesterday. 

The ambient temps here have been perfect - cooling off at night (low 30's), warming up to about 40/45 in the day.  My smoker is insulated, so it kept them from freezing and in the day it held right around 38 to 40*.

I think they had plenty of time, at safe temps to equilibriate.

I know when I sliced them yesterday, they looked and taste great. 

*Again - know, use, and follow cure instructions in addition to the information found in posts like these.  The inproper curing of meats can be a very serious health risk.*

*Again, my thanks to those members who are vigilant to accurate information and safety.*

*That be da' Bearcarver and da' Mudduck!!*

*Tracey*

I very much appreciate you guys checking into this and up on me.  I'll go back and review my thread to ensure that I'm not giving anyone any missleading info... bottom line, EVERYONE needs to follow their cure directions... including me!

Thanks again you guys.  If there is still something bothering about this, PLEASE let me know!

Tracey


----------



## mudduck (Dec 12, 2010)

walle and bear

i know very little about cureing and what i do know i learn her from you guys.

i have cure 3 bellys  flowing post from some of you also BBB & CB and i appreicate all the knowledge.don't get me wrong i'm no expert buy a long shot.i was not trying to be a know it all.

the only way i knew the difference between mortons cures is someone posted that link

the frist part of the week . so yal have a good day it is cold in the south today .

29 wind chill 20


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks Tracey (WALLE),

Like I said, I don't think some of that stuff is a big deal, but the length of time in cure could be a problem to somebody.

One Belly I did with TQ was 3 1/4" thick, without the skin.

I cured it with TQ for 11 days--The minimum would have been 9 days by my calculations.

According to Morton's, if I would have used their "Smoked Flavored Sugar Cure", it would have to be in cure for 23 Days.

Thanks for noting that cure time difference above Tracey, and thanks to Mudduck for his alert,

Bear


----------

